# Dented stainless steel-HELP!!!



## yrapps (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone. i moved into my new house a few months ago. I used an installer for my new appliances that I had heard was good. It turned out he was as sloppy as they come.
There is a nice size dent in the door of my new (expensive) stainless steel fridge and my new stainless steel oven.
Can these be fixed without replacing the stainless steel?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

The company that employs the installer should be held responsible and replace the fridge and stove...no charge!


----------



## yrapps (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks but I used a freelancer.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Talk to a 'paintless dent removal' auto body shop. you may have to disassemble the doors yourself, but this would be a lot cheaper than replacements. Sorry about the hack you hired.


----------



## 1crazygirl (May 9, 2006)

agreed an auto body shop is probably your best bet, hopefully it is not that bad


----------

